# Looking for 08 585 Ultra XXL



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

Is anyone aware of closeout deals or good prices? I'm looking for a frame/fork/HS, but would consider a complete bike. Thanks for sharing any recent finds.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*try excel sports for an '07 model*



YetiBoy said:


> Is anyone aware of closeout deals or good prices? I'm looking for a frame/fork/HS, but would consider a complete bike. Thanks for sharing any recent finds.


I think I saw an '07 in xxl. I think it was an ultra version and less than $2000. they have '08s for $2200 but not in xxl. you may be in luck.


----------



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

I just called and they do not have any XXLs. Anyone else have a potential lead?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Excel is Horrible at updating their website*



YetiBoy said:


> I just called and they do not have any XXLs. Anyone else have a potential lead?


I just checked their website again and it shows that they have '07 XXLs in white/blue, all black, and all white. If you know for sure you want this frame, you might want to try to add it to your cart and order it- maybe the guy who answered the phone only checked stock on hand. They might have a deal where they can get NOS from the U.S. distributor or straight from the factory in France. Also, it is listed at $1788, not $2000 like I had thought. Good luck Yetiboy!

BTW, if I was not more than likely losing my job in the Fall, I would be very inclined to pick up an '08 585 Ultra from excel. $2200 for a frame like that can't be beat. If my other plans for employment pans out, I will not only build up my Colnago Extreme C but I will also get the 585 Ultra. 

Ride ON!


----------



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks again for the reply, but Excel has the 585, not the Ultra, in various XXL colors. I need the added stiffness of the Ultra, or I'd jump on this. I'll continue my search...


----------



## mwestray (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't know if you've tried these folks but their website indicates they have the XXL 585 Ultra:
http://www.bikebling.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=Look08-585-Ultra-Frame&CartID=0


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*if you get one,...*

can I ride it?? I'd love to try out a 585, Ultra or Origin (or Optimum for that matter). I'm curious to see how different they are from my 481.

Just dreamin' while the snow piles up.

T


----------



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

*No 08 585 Ultra XXLs in the US?*

It seems that there are none in the US....Buehler...anyone? 

Chas, can you help a brutha out?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Good Luck in your Quest Yetiboy*



YetiBoy said:


> It seems that there are none in the US....Buehler...anyone?
> 
> Chas, can you help a brutha out?


Sorry about getting your hopes up with Excel- I overlooked that you were looking for an Ultra. I guess in the XXL, you would definitely want/need the extra stiffness. Hell, I wouldn't buy a 585 Origin and I am not that tall. I am 5'10.5" and 172 lbs but I am a pretty big torquer so I would only settle for an Ultra. But I want a Look soooo bad to add to my stable. I love the 585 Ultra and the 595 Ultra except for the ISP. Not buying into that needless marketing hype. The shaping of the tubes on the 595 is incredible and it would be tops on my lust-list if it weren't for the ISP (the same goes for the Time VXRS Ulteam World Star) Make sure you keep us posted if you are successful! BTW, what Yeti do you ride? I also want an '04-'07 Yeti 575 in anodized black to add to my MTB collection!


----------



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

No worries, Ride-Fly. I'll keep you posted, as I'm now looking for a frame overseas. I'm headed to Italy in a few weeks, and hope to find one there. This happens to be the same reason I really can't afford a 2009 frame. Although I do prefer the color scheme of the 2009 Ultras.

As for Yetis, I've had two ASR SLs and I just let go of my ARC (SS) this fall. I've moved on to big wheels (29") and am now on a Blacksheep, Niner Jet and Niner One 9. The Yeti ASR is the still the best FS race bike I have ever owned.

Cheers and let me know if you stumble on an XXL Ultra.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Yetiboy, check your PM*



YetiBoy said:


> No worries, Ride-Fly. I'll keep you posted, as I'm now looking for a frame overseas. I'm headed to Italy in a few weeks, and hope to find one there. This happens to be the same reason I really can't afford a 2009 frame. Although I do prefer the color scheme of the 2009 Ultras.
> 
> As for Yetis, I've had two ASR SLs and I just let go of my ARC (SS) this fall. I've moved on to big wheels (29") and am now on a Blacksheep, Niner Jet and Niner One 9. The Yeti ASR is the still the best FS race bike I have ever owned.
> 
> Cheers and let me know if you stumble on an XXL Ultra.


I just saw an XXL 595 Ultra on sale in your price range. Sent you the link.


----------



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

OH NO.....and OH YES! Damn, do I jump on the 595 Ultra or stick with my intentions on a 585 Ultra?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*If the ISP doesn't bother you....*



YetiBoy said:


> OH NO.....and OH YES! Damn, do I jump on the 595 Ultra or stick with my intentions on a 585 Ultra?


Go with the 595U!!!! No question!!!! I swear, if I didn't have a thing against the ISP, I would be all over the 595U at this price!!! If I could find one in Med!!!


----------



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

Just can't pull the trigger on the ISP. It seems silly to pay more for a 585 Ultra than a 595 Ultra, but I can't get over the ISP. I've also found a good deal on my second choice, which is a C'Dale SuperSix. I feel like my decision making process is going nowhere.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*What's up YB? I see you are online...*



YetiBoy said:


> Just can't pull the trigger on the ISP. It seems silly to pay more for a 585 Ultra than a 595 Ultra, but I can't get over the ISP. I've also found a good deal on my second choice, which is a C'Dale SuperSix. I feel like my decision making process is going nowhere.


you must be a night owl too. Part of the reason I won't do the ISP is the extra cost of the bike. The mgfrs charge a premium for frames with ISPs because of all the marketing hype that has gone into it them. That and as I mentioned earlier is that once cut, there is no going back for most frames (I know some frames can convert to a standard seatpost frame but I am not sure about the 595.) So with that in mind, if the price was equal or less, I would pull the trigger on the ISP. The 595 has just a bit more attention to detail and manipulation to the tubes and makes it just that little bit more lust-cious for me!! I would drop $2200 for the 585 but not $3000 or even $2250 for the 595. But $2200 or less? Hell yeah for me!!! But I can understand if you can't pull the trigger! Can't have any regrets in these matters!!! Ride ON!!!


----------

